# Getting rid of Quartz-wm when running KDE on 10.3



## Hydroglow (Dec 7, 2003)

I've edited every .xinitrc file I could find to open kwin as my window manager but it's still using Quartz-wm when I open KDE. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## btoneill (Dec 8, 2003)

What does your .xinitrc look like?

Brian


----------



## Hydroglow (Dec 8, 2003)

btoneill said:
			
		

> What does your .xinitrc look like?
> 
> Brian






```
if [ -f $sysresources ]; then
    xrdb -merge $sysresources
fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then
    xmodmap $sysmodmap
fi

if [ -f $userresources ]; then
    xrdb -merge $userresources
fi

if [ -f $usermodmap ]; then
    xmodmap $usermodmap
fi

# start some nice programs

/sw/bin/startkde

# start the window manager

exec kwin &
```


----------



## btoneill (Dec 8, 2003)

I bet you're running KDE 3.1 installed via Fink 
I bet you didn't read the release notes 

In KDE 3.1 installed by Fink, the default window manager is set to quartz-wm, if it exists. To change this behavior add 'export KDEWM=kwin' to your .xinitrc file.

On another note, using exec and & for the same command is not advisable. The & runs the job in the background, exec runs the command as the existing process id and replacing the calling process. By running exec and & at the same time, you're really negating the entire reason to use the exec command. What is really happening in this .xinitrc  is, you're running startkde, which is starting up quartz-wm as the window manager. You then tool around in KDE get annoyed as you don't want to be using quartz-wm, you then exit so you can try again. After you exit KDE, the startkde application then ends. Next you then run the kwin application, in the background. Ofcourse, X11 stops when it reaches the end of the .xinitrc file, so, you backgrounded kwin, and then X11 promptly exits as the end of .xinitrc has been reached, and the process exits, which then kills the kwin process that was spawned that you didn't even know was spawned. If you didn't have the &, when you quit KDE, you would have had kwin itself startup.

Brian

PS: Yay! post #500, and it was actually helpful (hopefully)!


----------



## Hydroglow (Dec 8, 2003)

btoneill said:
			
		

> I bet you're running KDE 3.1 installed via Fink
> I bet you didn't read the release notes
> 
> In KDE 3.1 installed by Fink, the default window manager is set to quartz-wm, if it exists. To change this behavior add 'export KDEWM=kwin' to your .xinitrc file.
> ...





Nice one thanks a lot. I blame Nintendo for me not reading the release notes like I never did read the manual for a video game.  



Thanks again


----------



## gderoover (Dec 9, 2003)

Well this is great,

but it does not give me a clue. wher is the release note you are talking about?

and what is the right editing to the xinitrc then.

also for a strange reason konqueror is crashing everytime i start it.

Ps i tried to take out the & kde don't start

Giro


----------

